# Advice on shoes with linen pants



## Canuckistanian (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey all,

First post - please be gentle 

I know there are likely some great suggestions for pants with linen pants (my VERY quick search identified the dual tone Spectators), but I have less time to decide than it would take to find them, and I don't want to spend the $$ up front right now that those shoes would likely command.

Quick and dirty:

- Going to Bermuda in ~ 2 weeks
- Want a pair of casual shoes I can wear for dinners or this summer
- Not a ton of options available locally

Here are the pants I have to pair them with. Both casual, Banana Republic linens in a khaki and chocolate brown colour.











Would any of these shoes work as a temp solution (YES, I know they are cheapies - until I get something nicer):

Cognac Loafers:
https://www.aldoshoes.com/ca-eng/men/shoes/casual/76699014-MCGRANE/28

White Loafers: 
https://www.aldoshoes.com/ca-eng/sale/men/shoes/78108302-OVARD/21

Desert Boot types:
https://www.aldoshoes.com/ca-eng/men/shoes/casual/75821882-zapien/36
or
https://www.aldoshoes.com/ca-eng/men/shoes/casual/78079388-turman/36

Or, use what I have (something like these brown loafers):
https://www.aldoshoes.com/ca-eng/men/shoes/dress-loafers/77298159-raub/22

Thanks!!


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome to AAAC. I think the loafers would be very suitable with linen pants. The boots may be a bit heavy-looking.

I hope you have a wonderful trip. Bermuda sounds very nice!


----------



## Canuckistanian (Apr 13, 2010)

DougNZ said:


> Welcome to AAAC. I think the loafers would be very suitable with linen pants. The boots may be a bit heavy-looking.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful trip. Bermuda sounds very nice!


Thanks Doug, for the welcome, and on the trip.

Were you referring to the loafers I already own, or any of the cognac or white ones I posted?

Cheers.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

The cognac loafer looks the most casual and relax looking, so I choose them as the shoes you should consider for your trip. Also, welcome to the forum.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Canuckistanian (Apr 13, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> The cognac loafer looks the most casual and relax looking, so I choose them as the shoes you should consider for your trip. Also, welcome to the forum.:icon_smile_big:


Thank you


----------



## Canuckistanian (Apr 13, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> The cognac loafer looks the most casual and relax looking, so I choose them as the shoes you should consider for your trip. Also, welcome to the forum.:icon_smile_big:


Thank you


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I gave up $39.95 for these warm weather babies, with not a moment of regret.

https://www.blair.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1318&referer=PFX​


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Ive got a cream coloured (putty) 55%linen 45%viscose two piece suit which i intend to wear for summer.
I am thinking of getting some espadrilles to wear with it. Do people think navy coloured or stone coloured espadrilles would match the suit colour. I am trying to replicate the english ex pat abroad look!

Do people think espadrilles are even appropriate?

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Mar...=43577030&sr=1-26&mnSBrand=core&rh=n:43577030


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Excuse me, look up in the right corner there. You *are* an English gent, no?​


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

VincentC said:


> Ive got a cream coloured (putty) 55%linen 45%viscose two piece suit which i intend to wear for summer.
> I am thinking of getting some espadrilles to wear with it. Do people think navy coloured or stone coloured espadrilles would match the suit colour. I am trying to replicate the english ex pat abroad look!


I personally think the navy shoe would look the best.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Excuse me, look up in the right corner there. You *are* an English gent, no?​


Well, yes i guess i am, but i dont know how to dress and need some advice and guidance.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> I personally think the navy shoe would look the best.:icon_smile_big:


Thats what i was kind of thinking. But you think espadrilles are appropriate and not to casual for a suit?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

VincentC said:


> Thats what i was kind of thinking. But you think espadrilles are appropriate and not to casual for a suit?


For the summer time, definitely appropriate.:thumbs-up:


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> For the summer time, definitely appropriate.:thumbs-up:


Thank you sir. I will put those navy espadrilles on my shopping list.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Consider driving mocs for casual wear. I just picked up a pair of this Geox model from Nordstrom today.


----------



## JaredC (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope we don't end up i the same bar this summer, since I have to buy those now...



Peak and Pine said:


> I gave up $39.95 for these warm weather babies, with not a moment of regret.
> 
> https://www.blair.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1318&referer=PFX​


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the Cognac Aldo's and they're the most uncomfortable shoes I've ever worn in my life. They've probably seen about 3 or 4 wears in the past year.


----------



## NorthShorer (Apr 17, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Excuse me, look up in the right corner there. You *are* an English gent, no?​


Yes he is - but this is a good little example of the cultural faultline between UK and US contributors on this thread (and as an Australian I think I fall somewhere inbetween).

US contributors are simply commenting on clothes as they look and their suitability of the occasion. UK contributors are after that - but they also want to obey "the rules" as there are more unspoken, often class-conscious issues they contend with. Americans mightn't get this, but for some of the Brits on here it is real.

Another example might be pockets on business shirts. A no-no for some people in the UK for its (middle to lower-middle) class connotations - whereas for someone in the US it might just seem like another handy pocket to stick a pen or some notes.

When VincentC says he wants to get the expat look done properly, my guess is that he might mean he wants a look that is upper middle class, smart but comfortable and content - the English expat on holiday in a hot climate (perhaps a rolled up panama to go with it?). Whereas there is little cultural context for an American in choosing such clothes, and we see this contrast in approach from either side of the pond again and again on this forum. I do enjoy the contrast :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

In keeping with the British style be it in a linen suit or in a Bermuda shorts uniform I always wear dark brown brogues or plain dark brown derbies with my linen suit. None of this casual stuff, loafers and canvas espadrilles indeed! Good God man, anarchy! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Canuckistanian said:


> Advice on shoes with linen pants


Espadrilles + linen =


----------



## Canuckistanian (Apr 13, 2010)

Tomasso said:


> Espadrilles + linen =


Will venture into Marks and Spencer on the island and see what I can find


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Canuckistanian said:


> Will venture into Marks and Spencer on the island and see what I can find


Are you saying you want a pair of espadrilles? What colour pair btw?


----------



## Canuckistanian (Apr 13, 2010)

VincentC said:


> Are you saying you want a pair of espadrilles? What colour pair btw?


Dunno. Probably the white / cream ones. There is a M&S in Bermuda, so might look there. Not sure they'll be a look I like, but since they're likely cheap, worth a look at least.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> In keeping with the British style be it in a linen suit or in a Bermuda shorts uniform I always wear dark brown brogues or plain dark brown derbies with my linen suit. None of this casual stuff, loafers and canvas espadrilles indeed! Good God man, anarchy! :icon_smile_wink:


To be honest, a much more British look. Espadrilles! - Gad Zooks!!


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> In keeping with the British style.....


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Check out Zappos.com as well. Affordable, lots of styles & colors. If you're like me(feet outside the "normal range"), they're a godsend. Shipping is free, and Next day, and they provide free returns if the product wasn't quite what the picture gave you the impression of.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Canuckistanian said:


> *Advice on shoes with linen pants*


 Yes, definitely wear shoes!

But try to find a pair of shoes that aren't wearing linen pants :icon_smile_wink:

(Once an English teacher, always an English teacher :icon_smile_wink: )

But seriously, I tend to wear darker brown shoes (brogues and derbies) with natural linen trousers, because for me the lighter tan and orangy wood tones look odd with linen...but that might just be me. Also I would never wear any type of cloth or slip on shoe with my linen suit.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Canuckistanian said:


> Dunno. Probably the white / cream ones. There is a M&S in Bermuda, so might look there. Not sure they'll be a look I like, but since they're likely cheap, worth a look at least.


Having had to chance to see the navy and white pair up close. I have to say the navy look better, which is why i just bought them. Waiting for the summer to go sockless now.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

For espadrilles: https://www.ropeysoles.com/


----------



## Canuckistanian (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL - Thank you Professor Earl. My Linguistics professor mother would approve. 

I'm only wearing linen pants - not a full suit. But I did end up getting the pair from Aldos (hey, we all know they're not top notch, but they got here quick).

Got a cognac coloured pair, and they look alright. Will def. be looking for a pair of brogues to go with them at some point.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> Yes, definitely wear shoes!
> 
> But try to find a pair of shoes that aren't wearing linen pants :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Muniesa (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys, I got a question re. linen trousers. Where should they break (long, medium or short break)?
And is it ok to roll them up a bit if you're wearing boat shoes or sandals?


----------

